# Phantom Cl Find



## sfhschwinn (Jun 17, 2016)

I would like to thank bikesnbuses and Crazy8 for sending me the link to this bike. It was listed as "bike" under the antique section of CL in Astoria so I would never have seen it


 

 

 

 

 

 . Got it for $235. Chrome on the wheels, crank, and fork look to be easily cleanable. Handlebars look very dull but hopefully they to will be nice when done. I am going to try an OA bath on the fenders. I will be putting this bike back together with all original parts- tank, grips etc. If anyone has a tank that would match this bike please let me know. Has a locking fork but since it moves freely assuming someone broke the locking pin so I will have to replace that and need a key for AN 306 so Wes I will contact you tomorrow. Has skip tooth wheels, I am not going to replace the decal as I like the no decal look that my 49 has. ill post pics tomorrow in the day light. I will check serial in morning, couldn't see it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2016)

Right On!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 17, 2016)

Just as an added detail- it came out of a Hooka Lounge hahahaha


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 17, 2016)

I've got some 10 5/8" double butted spokes you could use. I just have a few used and rusty ones in my parts bin; lmk if you're interested. A guy just parted a phantom out on eBay. So what year and badge?
Jake


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 17, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> I've got some 10 5/8" double butted spokes you could use. I just have a few used and rusty ones in my parts bin; lmk if you're interested. A guy just parted a phantom out on eBay. So what year and badge?
> Jake



Thanks, I might have a few spokes myself so I will check tomorrow and get back to you. I know about that one, I am bidding on the seat, fenders and will go after the rear light. The tank may be repainted according to the seller so I don't want to buy it and find out it has been re painted and then it would be useless to me. I didn't check the year but judging by the skip tooth 50 or 51 but will check tomorrow. Badge is regular Schwinn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm not sure any Phantoms had a 1" pitch ring, including the 50 models with a 49 serial number.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 17, 2016)

The rack light on eBay looks re-painted and it's supposed to have rivets holding the lens and battery tray in place, assuming we're talking about the one from the same seller. 
I was just lookin' at it...


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 17, 2016)

paint look og to me but definitely it should have rivits


----------



## Dave K (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice score!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice bike man! Good for you.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 18, 2016)

Update- the ugly stain on the rack came off, rear wheel got original replacement spokes is now straight. Chrome looks like it will come back  on all parts. Rear hub was somewhat greased just to try it and crank to. However on its maiden ride I rode a block stood up to get more power and the left  side of the crank where the pedal is snapped even though I dont weigh much so I am hoping I have a dogleg crank in my parts box or I will use a standard crank from a wasp I parted. The cycle lock was unmolested so I think someone had the lock picked as they didn't have a key so hopefully once I get the key it will work right away


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 18, 2016)

the crank on that bike should be the standard post war style.dogleg was prewar.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 18, 2016)

maybe it was replaced at some point in its life but I assumed since it had a skip tooth setup that that crank was the original


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 18, 2016)

I've seen a few Phantoms with skiptooth,but not a dogleg.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 20, 2016)

nice score and the price was unbeatable...a real no brainer


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice find, good for you! One day I hope to graduate to a Phantom.


----------



## scorpius (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats on the bike find , it looks like a good deal


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 21, 2016)

Great score I would have grabbed it also for that price


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 21, 2016)

I made a thread in project rides but will update both. My friend is parting his phantom as per my advice since it had repop parts and most of the rear of the frame was a repaint as well as some of the front- the original chrome parts are in excellent conditin, i thought It was better to part it and save original paint bikes. I bought the recovered seat repop tail light, orginal lock and key pedals and possibly the wheels since they are really clean.( Back story on the one getting parted, it was the first phantom I ever rode in 2012. ) Put the seat and light on this. Orginal back tire blew apart when I put Air in. Can't wait to give the chrome an OA bath. Tank is en route to me hopefully will be here Thursday.


----------

